# Largest Poecilotheria species



## salmonpink (Aug 8, 2012)

Just wondering. I have a ornata which I read is the largest but I read others r to. Lots of conflicting info. Figured I'd ask the pros. Thanks


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 8, 2012)

P. rufilata is the largest Poecilotheria as well as the largest arboreal, I've read.


----------



## wesker12 (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought it was ornata?


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 9, 2012)

wesker12 said:


> I thought it was ornata?


I've heard both suggested, but have no experience with either species.


----------



## jarmst4 (Aug 9, 2012)

P. rufilata are some of the biggest, but I've seen ornatas get up there too.


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 9, 2012)

P.rufilata, P.ornata and P.regalis three largest of Poecilotheria Genus


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Aug 9, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> P. rufilata is the largest Poecilotheria as well as the largest arboreal, I've read.


P rufilata & P Oranta are both TIed as the Largest... Overall ORnata females are generally Larger both get 8-11"inches
I heard P Ornata gets 11"+ from word of mouth Never actualy seen one man::

Honestly though P regalis is pretty close getting around 8-9"+ sometimes....All are HUGE


----------



## salmonpink (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I thought its was the ornata. But I guess they are all pretty close lol.


----------



## Merfolk (Aug 9, 2012)

Been told about fasciata and lowland subfusca getting huge as well.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 9, 2012)

its true that as far as size goes, Poecilotheria takes the cake for OW arboreals. 
regalis get upwards of 8-9" , ornata can hit 9-10", but ive read reports that rufilata are actually the biggest.. topping off SLIGHTLY larger.

I think people assume ornata because for one, theyre WAY more readily available, and for two they are ALL LEG lol. 
Regalis and a few others get some bulk/girth to them while the ornata's  abdomen to carapace ratio is rediculous lol. I will NEVER forget unpacking a MM ornata. I was in utter disbelief


----------



## Phlerr (Aug 9, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> P. rufilata is the largest Poecilotheria as well as the largest arboreal, I've read.


Ditto on that....I've always heard rufilata is the largest


----------



## salmonpink (Aug 9, 2012)

grayzone said:


> its true that as far as size goes, Poecilotheria takes the cake for OW arboreals.
> regalis get upwards of 8-9" , ornata can hit 9-10", but ive read reports that rufilata are actually the biggest.. topping off SLIGHTLY larger.
> 
> I think people assume ornata because for one, theyre WAY more readily available, and for two they are ALL LEG lol.
> Regalis and a few others get some bulk/girth to them while the ornata's  abdomen to carapace ratio is rediculous lol. I will NEVER forget unpacking a MM ornata. I was in utter disbelief


 bigger or smaller then u expected.


----------



## Philth (Aug 9, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> P. rufilata is the largest Poecilotheria as well as the largest arboreal, I've read.


I agree in my collection _P. rufilata_ had always grown the largest of my pokies.  Although I've had some pretty large _Lampropelma_ and heard of some giant _Cyriopagopus_ so I'm unsure if I would give the title of "largest arboreals" to _Poecilotheria_ just yet.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Aug 9, 2012)

I've seen some people on here claim to have 11" _Poecilotheria_ but unless somebody decides to provide photos I'm gonna say that is completely exaggerated!!I don't think I've ever even seen a 9-10" leg span _Poecilotheria_ before and I have had some pretty large _ornata_ and _rufilata_ females here!_P.rufilata_ being the largest I have ever kept..
-Chris


----------

